# Dust -- a mystery/supernatural YA over 60,000 copies sold



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

My first E-book is out. Finally. It's a young adult mystery/supernatural/dark horror. I'm really pleased with the cover.


*DUST*
*Winner of the Governor General's Award for Children's Literature
*Winner of the Mr. Christies' Award for Children's Literature
*An American Library Association Best Books for Young Adults
*Nominated for an Edgar award

SEVEN-YEAR-OLD MATTHEW DISAPPEARS one day on a walk into Horshoe, a dust bowl farm town in Depression-era Saskatchewan. Other children go missing just as a strange man named Abram Harsich appears in town. He dazzles the townspeople with the promises of a rainmaking machine. Only Matthew's older brother Robert seems to be able to resist Abram's spell, and to discover what happened to Matthew and the others.

"Read the riveting first chapter of Dust and you're already past the point of no return. Arthur Slade writes with the art and grace of a hypnotist, and you won't be able to put this book down. It's sensational!" Kenneth Oppel, New York Times bestselling author of AIRBORN and SKYBREAKER.

Price $3.99

US Version UK version


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Arthur, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Just bumping this "Dusty" book up into the general consciousness of the world.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Sold a copy in the UK. And jumped up to #6000 on the charts.


----------



## M.B. Ryther (Jan 11, 2011)

Love, love, love the cover. Congrats and good luck!

M.B. Ryther


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

M.B. Ryther said:


> Love, love, love the cover. Congrats and good luck!
> M.B. Ryther


Thanks--the illustrator is Christopher Steininger. His website is http://www.partzero.com. He's done a variety of book covers for both major publisher and now for indies. He really nailed this one.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I've decided to drop the price to .99 cents for the next little while. I have had 16 books published and this one has been my most successful. So I figure I should make it my lead title as a way to introduce readers to my work.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Week 3 of the .99 cent promo.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've read DUST a couple of times now. It is one of those soft dark stories that will linger and echo like the twang of a well-picked bluegrass guitar. 

Dry out a few well-chosen shards of Ray Bradbury, throw in an ounce or two of W.O. Mitchell, shake them together and steep them both in a sun-tea jar on a porch of an abandoned sugar shack in the heart of the Saskatchewan prairie and you will come up with something that reads like DUST.

Well worth picking up.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Steve! I appreciate the kind words. 

I actually sent DUST to Bradbury and he wrote back (I have the framed letter on my wall). He said he was glad to hear he had another "literary" son out there. Very kind of him to take the time to write, especially as he was ill at the time.

P.S. love your covers. Just picked the Captain Nothing book up.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

week 4 of the .99 cent blitz. Perhaps I should include a DQ Blizzard with each book, too. Hmmm.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Arthur Slade said:


> Thanks Steve! I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I actually sent DUST to Bradbury and he wrote back (I have the framed letter on my wall). He said he was glad to hear he had another "literary" son out there. Very kind of him to take the time to write, especially as he was ill at the time.
> 
> P.S. love your covers. Just picked the Captain Nothing book up.


Very cool. Bradbury is a master, for sure. A man with a passion for the well spun yarn.

Hope you dig Nothing To Lose.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Really enjoyed the opening of Nothing to Lose. That's very no-holds-barred!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad this thread found its way to the front again.  Not sure how I missed it before?

I read the first few paragraphs of the sample and 1-Clicked.  Looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the one click! The most convenient technological advance in literary history. I do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Over 65000 copies sold (err, only 300 or so of those are ebooks...don't want to mislead people).


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Have sold 300 copies as an ebook. Already made more money than my last royalty statement for this book...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a bit of movie interest in the book...but since this is the 12th producer to express interest...I'm not getting too excited.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The book is dedicated to:


For W. O. Mitchell, Wallace Stegner, and Ray Bradbury


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Dusty Bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The man looked toward the ditch, almost as though his name had been whispered. His eyes were hidden behind round, dark-lensed glasses.
“Hello,” the stranger said. His voice reminded Matthew of dry leaves rustling across autumn earth. “How are you today, young man?”
“Good,” Matthew answered.
The man smiled. “What’s your name?”
“Matthew.” Matthew shifted his weight from one foot to the other. He clutched a handful of grass.
“Well, Matt, where are you traveling to?”
“Town.”
“Why you going there?”
“To buy gum ... and ... and licorice.”
The tall man nodded. “Now, that’s a very noble pursuit.” He ran a finger below his eye as if wiping away a tear. He was wearing black leather gloves. Matthew wondered if his hands were soft. He didn’t know anyone who wore gloves during summer. The man smiled again. “Tell me, Matt, have you ever ridden in a truck?”
“Sure, lots of times,” he said, nodding.
“Would you like to ride in my truck?”


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Another bump in the right direction.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A Dusty Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This has a bit o' Ray Bradbury, Stephen King and...Lovecraft


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A cheery bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently the 59th bestselling horror book on KindleUS...but #7 in the UK! : )


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a nice day for a rainmaker to come to town.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Am please to report that this sold 1300+ copies last month. Drinks are on me.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One more DUSTY day...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A Pre Halloween Bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A blog about what happened when I sent DUST to Ray Bradbury http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/04/ray-bradbury-pay-it-forward.html and his kind reply.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A Dusty Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Still in the top 100 in Horror in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dust/dp/B004M8SSBO

U.S. link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M8SSBO


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

if a bump falls in the forest does anyone hear?
What is the sound of one bump clapping?
If an ebook is sold in the forest does a tree clap?


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

At this very moment the book is priced at .99 cents...unless this very moment for you is sometime in the far future...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"This beautifully written novel...features strong character development, an authentic setting, and some genuinely spooky moments. It could well deserve award considerations."
Voya * starred review


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"Well-chosen imagery, skillfully crafted sentences, and a remarkably effective sense of atmosphere distinguish Slade's work."
Kirkus Reviews * starred review


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The cover really is very nice. So is the premise. Liked the opening enough to buy it. Look forward to reading.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Anthony!

the cover artist is Chris Steininger

http://www.partzero.com


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently #22 in horror kindle. Cool!

http://www.amazon.com/Dust-ebook/dp/B004M8SSBO/


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Please to report this book is still in the top 100 for Horror. Horrors!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

My kids loved Arthur's YA when they were younger.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

You have brilliant kids! : )


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently is #399 overall on Kindle US. DUST is having a good week.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One "bump" to rule them all
One "bump" to find them
One "bump" to...well you know the rest...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The book is still going strong.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Received a nice review at: http://networkedblogs.com/v90Oh


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently this is on sale for $1.49


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"I could not put it down. The story plays out in your mind like you are there." 5 Star #Amazon review for DUST http://ow.ly/a9Fjn


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Still have it priced at a "dusty" $1.49


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This has dropped down to .99 cents just for a few days.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Again, there's a bit o' film interest. An animated version. Which I think would be extremely cool...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A "dusty" bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Oddly enough the book I'm writing right now is turning out to be very similar to DUST. Its evil twin...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Jason_donovan said:


> Will give it a read and let you know what i think


Look forward to hearing your opinion. Will practice dodging tomatoes until then.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A glorious bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump for the summer!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump. Nothing like a magic rainmaker to ... well... to make a story spooky.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A dusty bump. Nothing like a spooky rainmaker to make your day.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Another bump for this horror novel. I do wish I had a t shirt with the cover on it. It's such a jarring cover.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And so it doth bump again...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And another bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This is briefly priced at $1.99. Post Halloween madness!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And one more bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing like reading about DUSTy things in December...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Am thinking about working on a graphic novel based on this book. Have always loved comics.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump for the apocalypse.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The last bump of 2012


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And here we are in 2013. May you have a brilliant year!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump. A thump. A gallump up the charts...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One more unsightly bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A happy horror valentine's bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This is at .99 cents for the next few days!


----------

